# Wild Things



## Firemajic

I am trying my hand at drawing wildlife....


----------



## Firemajic

His close up...


----------



## bobo

He looks very attentive - was that because he saw you ??
What 's such one called ??
Isn't he a bit fat-bellied to be wild ??
Just some questions - lolol


----------



## tinacrabapple

That beautiful Fire!  Had no idea you had so many talents.  Is that a weasel?


----------



## Firemajic

bobo said:


> He looks very attentive - was that because he saw you ??
> What 's such one called ??
> Isn't he a bit fat-bellied to be wild ??
> Just some questions - lolol



This is a Mink... and yeah, he looks kinda plump, but a lot of his fluffiness is fur and he has his back legs tucked under his body...


----------



## tinacrabapple

A mink is in the weasel family.  I don't know why I know this.


----------



## Firemajic

tinacrabapple said:


> A mink is in the weasel family.  I don't know why I know this.




Yes... and the Black footed Ferret... and the Martin  to be completely honest, I wanted to draw a Mink, but used a Ferret as a reference pic..I just made the body heavier, and left off the black mask...


----------



## bobo

Wanna paint those nice wild things with bushy tales ??


----------



## Firemajic

lol... I LOVE squirrels! Black? Are they really Black? Ours are either red or grey... and I have had the honor of bottle feeding and raising 7 abandoned babies, and they live on my property...


----------



## bobo

Yes, - black squirrels with shiny furs in autumn like surroundings 
Whou, your foster babies are still living with you ?? 
they find it hard to let go of something good  - see how much you mean to many creatures, magic ??


----------



## Firemajic

Great Horned Owl...


----------



## bobo

This is g-o-o-d, magic 
The two in the middle especially good, clear outlines and access to the eyes 
Is Mrs. Owl wearing a tie ?? - something's dangling in her right side .


----------



## Firemajic

Thank you bobo ... No, the Owl is not wearing a tie, that is a shadow where the wing is next to the body... I lightened it and blended it in the final pic...


----------



## bobo

Firemajic said:


> Thank you bobo ... No, the Owl is not wearing a tie, that is a shadow where the wing is next to the body... I lightened it and blended it in the final pic...



Yeah - better hide it for not getting the idea that she's been strangled - lolol
I wish I could elaborate such concentrated looks out of the eyes


----------



## Firemajic

Here is the finished drawing...


----------



## bobo

Excellent !!


----------



## LeeC

Excellent feathering and shading. Brings it to life


----------



## jenthepen

Wow, I just found this thread. These pics are really good. Does the girl's talent know no limits! Have you ever thought about engraving some of these on glass?


----------



## sas

Gosh. I bet my granddaughters would say that owl looks just  like me whenever I disapprove of something they’ve done. I never, ever had to hit my children or grandchildren. My “look” was enough. Still is.   Nice work, Fire!


----------



## Firemajic

jen, thanks for your kind words... I have never thought of engraving on glass... I have wanted to play around with stained glass... 

sas, I am sure you could chill molten lava with your "look"....


----------



## tinacrabapple

Tremendous Fire!


----------



## Firemajic

LeeC said:


> Excellent feathering and shading. Brings it to life





tinacrabapple said:


> Tremendous Fire!




Thank you both  There is something very satisfying about taking a pencil and a piece of paper and losing myself in the creative process...I appreciate all the comments and encouraging words...


----------



## Firemajic

Song Sparrow... I wish I would have stopped at the second pic... I like that better that the last one... it looks over worked... I never know when a picture is done...


----------



## Firemajic

the mink is over worked also...


----------



## bobo

They're all good in their own right, magic 
It depends on what you're looking for, if it's a minimal drawing, a mere suggestion - you would be satisfied with the no. 1s.
If it's a more detailed, a more elaborate  one, you go further 
Personally I like no. 2 mink, and no. 3 sparrow.
Why not so much no. 4 sparrow ??
It seems to me its feathers look a bit too untidy, too ruffled, hence unhealthy - and I want all critters to look their best


----------



## Firemajic

well, I like the drama of the contrasting light and dark... so... I think the sparrow is too dark... you are right, he looks... untidy and heavy... I will see if I can lighten him some and bring back the drama... thank you, you have been very helpful. it is so fabulous to have your POV


----------



## bobo

Thank you, magic - it's so nice to be appreciated 
If wanting to stress the contrasts, play down the grey transitions zones in between.


----------



## Firemajic

I used my kneaded eraser to remove a lot of graphite, then went over it with another hard eraser, then added some light texture... I like this better... The bottom pic is the "before" pic...


----------



## Firemajic

bobo said:


> Thank you, magic - it's so nice to be appreciated
> If wanting to stress the contrasts, play down the grey transitions zones in between.




yes, I keep forgetting that.. there should be at least 3 different values...


----------



## bobo

The first is the old no. 2, right ??
and the second ... I'm scrolling up and down here for discovering differences, but the new no. 2 looks very much as the old no. 4
even the pattern of the 'spots' ... sorry, they are alike - no difference.


----------



## Firemajic

The last 2 pics I posted... the first one is a pic AFTER I lightened it and the second pic is how it was before I lightened it...


----------



## RhythmOvPain

Firemajic said:


> Song Sparrow... I wish I would have stopped at the second pic... I like that better that the last one... it looks over worked... I never know when a picture is done...



This is really a beautiful sketch. Have you considered watercolor?


----------



## bobo

Firemajic said:


> The last 2 pics I posted... the first one is a pic AFTER I lightened it and the second pic is how it was before I lightened it...



O.K. - yes I see now, that the first pic (after lightment) is lighter than the original no. 2. 

AND you must be thrilled now, cause it has those contrasts you wanted - it's actually the pic we both like the best now - agree ??


----------



## Firemajic

lol... yes, we agree... I need to stop overworking the pic...


----------



## bobo

What are we going to draw today ??


----------



## Firemajic

Good morning, Dear bobo... I am working on this...


----------



## bobo

Wow, a sort of lion ??
May be if you accent the line behind the whiskers (right mug), he wouldn't look so lopsided (and de-accentuate the line left to his nose 
The first pic looks more harmonious - but, of course you're not ready yet to present anything, right ??


----------



## bobo

Sending good vibes for the artist


----------



## Firemajic

Yes,  I am just getting the basic shape down, then the details... but everything has to be perfect, because when I start laying in the shadows, they will fall according to the details.. slope of the muzzle, underlying bone structure ...ect...then when I add the mane, he will spring into life... hopefully..  but I see what you mean about his lopsided nose... thank you, a second pair of eyes is always a good thing...


----------



## sas

There is something that draws me to the lion without eyes.

Maybe you can do another like that on a blackish background with the eyes placed there, only the eyes...left behind in the wilds. 

Like all poets, I need a message in art. The lion who sees nothing is caged in a zoo. That’s what I see, anyway. Hmmm.

.


----------



## Firemajic

sas, I LOOOOVE that idea.... I wish I was talented enough to express that... I would do the lion like you suggested, then off in the distance, real faint and misty, I would put a hint of Lionesses and the African veldt ...as if the Lion is remembering...


----------



## sas

Glad you liked it. Art for me must have poetry. 

I don’t think you need anything but darkness and one set of eyes, only one. This painting should be about a lost vision of another world. I’d keep the focus on the eyes. You could put in a very faint hint of jungle...faint. You can do this, fire girl. I’ve no doubt.


----------



## Firemajic

You inspire my fire!  Maybe NOTHING else is needed, except the lion, with those blind eyes...


----------



## sas

For me....that would be enough. And, it would be "more"!


----------



## escorial

i think you draw faces with such diversity.......


----------



## Firemajic

I am not sure where to go from here.... less is more... maybe? I left the eyes unfinished, to make him look blind, as sas suggested...


----------



## RhythmOvPain

The lower chin needs more definition IMO. Lions have a very distinct jaw structure. The whole bottom of the jawline should be cut farther down.

Everything else is very well proportioned; your attention to anatomical detail is among the best I've ever seen.

I think what happens is you're not shifting your paper to the proper angle in some cases, or maybe you're subconsciously accounting for the dimensions of your canvas rather than the dimensions of your model?


----------



## escorial

draw a scarecrow an a tin man


----------



## Firemajic

RhythmOvPain said:


> The lower chin needs more definition IMO. Lions have a very distinct jaw structure. The whole bottom of the jawline should be cut farther down.
> 
> Everything else is very well proportioned; your attention to anatomical detail is among the best I've ever seen.
> 
> I think what happens is you're not shifting your paper to the proper angle in some cases, or maybe you're subconsciously accounting for the dimensions of your canvas rather than the dimensions of your model?




I am left handed, and I am kinda weird in that if I see an object... like a "C" shape, when I draw that shape, I draw it flipped backwards , and that is a struggle... pluse, I need  a LOT more practice ...thanks for your helpful comments... I think I know what you mean, and I will work on it...


----------



## RhythmOvPain

I have a deep appreciation for people who can draw well because it's one thing I'm simply incapable of.


----------



## bobo

So-o-o, magic - don't you have a little sparrow to draw ??
A little one, which will sing for you while you're drawing ??


----------



## Firemajic

bobo said:


> So-o-o, magic - don't you have a little sparrow to draw ??
> A little one, which will sing for you while you're drawing ??



All I have is a mouthy African Grey Parrot who laughs at everything I say....


----------

